# Anyone Used Brigalow "extra Malt Brewing Sugar"



## Luka (30/4/07)

Hey all,

I'm still pretty new at all this so forgive me if this seems like a nooby question.

I've got a Coopers Draught/Lager in primary, two can version (1 of each) for fun, and Ive got this pack of Brigalows extra malt brewing sugar. I thought I would use this for bulk priming my secondary. Seems to me like it might add some more maltiness and body to the beer. I should mention the ingredients are listed as Dextrose Monohydrate, Barley Malt, Maltodextrin but not quantities or ratios. My question is two part-

1. Is this considered a "dried malt extract" or something else?

and

2. For 20 litres of the afore mentioned brew how much would you recommend for bulk priming? I was thinking 180-200grams.

and I guess a third part

3. Is my assumption about adding body and maltiness correct or not?

Cheers for any advice

Luka

ps sorry if this isnt in the correct area, but considering the question is sugar related rather than kit specific I thought this was the best place for it.


----------



## pint of lager (1/5/07)

Firstly, I have no idea what is in the Brigalow product. It sounds like a kilo additive bag to be used in conjunction with a kit (hopped tin of extract.)

Read the ingredients. If it is 100% malted barley extract for brewing, it will be fine to use in any brewing application, including priming. If it also includes dextrose, or monohydrate dextrose (which are the same thing, just different names) it is still suitable for any brewing project including priming. Just make sure you thoroughly mix the bag up. The same applies if it contains sucrose which is plain table sugar. Plain sugar is about 75 cents a kilo, so if it contains plain sugar, it works out an expensive way to buy it, and also, plain sugar is generally frowned upon when used in brewing for primary fermentation. But is fine for priming.

If it contains corn syrup or maltodextrin, it is unsuitable for priming.

A toucan brew already will be nice and malty, as you have used at least 3kg of malt extract in primary and some of that stays unfermented. No need to try and beef a toucan up any further.

Many people have tried priming with various different products. The general concensus is that plain sugar is fine for priming. Cheap, easy to measure out and always some in the kitchen cupboard.

If you are substituting different products, roughly

1kg of table sugar = 1.1 kg of dextrose = 1.2 kg of dried malt extract = 1.3 kg of liquid malt extract

For priming, use 4-6 grams of table sugar per litre as a starting point.

So your answers are:
1. read the list of contents

2. 100-120 gms for 20 litres.

3. Yes, dried malt will add extra body, but in the quantities used for priming, the difference is very very minor.


----------



## brucet (11/11/09)

Argh, I just got burned by this "extra malt brewing sugar". I bought two kilos to top up my other DME for an extract brew, thinking it was pure malt. I was midway through making my wort when I noticed it was a mix, and there's no good place nearby to buy DME.

So I ended up going ahead with a brew with 1.5 DME, 500g crystal malt (I added more than normal to try to get some extra sugar out of it), and 2kg of the brewing sugar. Fermentation is slowing down at 1.020, but the beer tastes awfully thin for the intended American Pale Ale. Definitely won't be one of my better brews... I probably should have only added 1kg and made a smaller brew.

It would be interesting to find out what the ratio is of this stuff, but Brigalow doesn't even seem to have a web site. It did have a somewhat "malty" appearance to it, so it may have had a decent amount in there.


----------



## Bribie G (11/11/09)

I would guess that it is Brigalow's equivalent of Coopers Brew Enhancer 2 that is a mix of dex, light dried malt extract and maltodextrin. As such it's not really suitable for priming. If you are using 750ml PET bottles then for ease of use and perfect consistency why not try sugar cubes (CSR brand from the supermarket) - one cube per bottle. However if using a mix of sizes and types of bottle then bulk priming makes sense. There is a priming calculator on the forum written by BeerIsGood but I'm not sure if he's still around. I have a copy, but the forum won't let me upload it as its an .exe and the software probably thinks it's malicious :unsure: 

Maybe someone could help you find it.


----------



## manticle (11/11/09)

BribieG said:


> but the forum won't let me upload it as its an .exe and the software probably thinks it's malicious :unsure:
> 
> Maybe someone could help you find it.



Or try this: http://hbd.org/cgi-bin/recipator/recipator/carbonation.html


----------

